# Birthday ideas for my husband needed, help!



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok I hate that it is so close to Xmas and gets over shadowed every year. We have been together for 3 years and I usually buy something with his stepson's and my d but I completely forgot two weeks ago when we had two wrestling tournaments to go to that it would be the last time we were all together before his bday. So I hit him a 100 ft extension cord because our landlord stole ours awhile back and he keeps talking about it.
That's all I have! I have been so incredibly stressed and sick and down, I feel like a total female cad. 
My d has brownies tonight and we are going out to eat while she is there. 
He does so much for us, I just feel like he deserves so much more and I want to express my love. 
I just don't know what to do, I've been puking and in the bathroom for three days so didn't have time to get anything else. 
I barely had energy to wrap the kids' presents last night. 
What can I do? Creative suggestions welcome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

home depot gift card and a sincere card expressing your feelings & situation. 

I think he will be very thankful. I would not want my wife stressing over my gift.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

He obviously knows how sick you've been, and as long as he's acknowledged I'm sure he'll understand. I second the idea of a thoughtful card- tell him how much you appreciate that "he does so much for us."

... and promise to knock his socks off next Friday when you're 100%


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

There are a few things here.

1. We need to know what your husband likes to do for fun and or puttering around the house.

2. Are you too very "sexual". Wrap a thong and a stick of chapstick. Make sure he opens it in a way that's safe. And give him wink. I think you get what a thong with chapstick would be used for


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes we are very sexual, I'm not sure what I'm up for tonight which is sad because he is leaving for the weekend tomorrow. 
He likes to fix things, he likes movies and gadgets, like to work on the yard and build things. 
I'm probably going to get a gift card and a nice card. 
Thanks everyone, it just feels like I let him down...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> Yes we are very sexual, I'm not sure what I'm up for tonight which is sad because he is leaving for the weekend tomorrow.
> He likes to fix things, he likes movies and gadgets, like to work on the yard and build things.
> I'm probably going to get a gift card and a nice card.
> Thanks everyone, it just feels like I let him down...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Movies & Gadgets? Do you have any wall in the house that needs a big-screen? Value/impact of large TVs is moving into good area now.

Does he spend a lot of time on PC? What is his work area like? I've hung a 39 inch TV on the wall by my desk to serve as monitor. You can get a useful 32" on Amazon for $200 to $250. Make sure it has a "VGA input." Most do, but double-check the specs. 

Order it on Amazon and then print a picture of it and give it to him as a card. Best of luck!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

We don't have the money for something that big right now. I just got him a flat screen for father's day this year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

If looking for quick and cheap, have you tried "Love Coupons"

Can be as tame or saucy as your inclination. (ie. redeemable for an afternoon on your own.... all the way to.... redeemable for steak and BJ night)

Google "Love coupons" and you'll have plenty of options.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

When I got the flat screen he said to see DVDs as HD you would need some kind of converter? I can't remember. Anyone know? We just have a regular DVD player.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> When I got the flat screen he said to see DVDs as HD you would need some kind of converter? I can't remember. Anyone know? We just have a regular DVD player. I should add we watch Netflix a lot, and record a lot of shows on the DVR. I've been googling accessories and it's like reading a different language.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> When I got the flat screen he said to see DVDs as HD you would need some kind of converter? I can't remember. Anyone know? We just have a regular DVD player.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think you're looking for a "Blu-Ray player." Depending on the model you get, you might be able to find one for about $50.

As a gadget guy, does he have any old PCs laying around that could hook up to the big-screen? If so, maybe get him a Netflix subscription that can run on the PC. (Assuming you have wireless Internet in the house) About $8 a month forNetflix. And typically you can find first-month free deal online. Also, some dedicated "streaming players" that can do this as well. But may be out of your price range.


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

Blu-ray example at Wal-Mart:

Shop for the Lg Blu ray Player, BP125 for less at Walmart.com. Save money. Live better.


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

Streaming Player at Wal-Mart (Must have wireless access or Internet available at TV!)

D-Link DSM310 MovieNite Streaming Player - Walmart.com

Alternatively, depending on your TV model, you may already have ability to get Netflix via the TV itself. Probably not, but you may want to check if this is an option.

Edit:

Never mind-- see that you already have Netflix. Focus on the Blu-Ray!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Also he has an HTC phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

We've always been DVD people. I don't know a lot about this stuff. Maybe I'll get it and save the receipt. Lol. 
Seriously we both had iPhones and when he got his HTC I was very unnerved. Lol. I like to stick with what I know but this could he really cool! Thanks guys you rock.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok a blue ray with built in wifi, does that mean it can connect to the Internet? sorry I'm clueless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes, If you have wireless Internet in your home, you will be able to connect to via Blu-Ray WiFi.

If you already have Netflix from other devices, the BluRay Wi-fi is somewhat superfluous. You can get some added content related to DVDs that you are watching, but it's very marginal content typically. You can watch Blu-Ray discs the same with or without the WiFi. 

That said, if you can do Netflix from the Blu-Ray player, that may help streamline the number of devices you have hooked to the TV. That could be nice. 

In short, don't pay xtra for the wifi. But it you have it, it could be slightly xtra nifty.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok I'm getting it. I've been threatening the kids with selling the wii if they don't start using it more and this gives me more ammo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

If you're doing Netlix from Wii, you will find it much easier to use from a Blu Ray Wifi. Also, picture quality for Netflix will be better because Wii doesn't do HD.

Best of luck. If you go this direction, my hunch is that hubby will be thrilled. (But you may just want to throw in an unsolicited BJ in there - when you're feeling better - just to seal the deal!:smthumbup


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

He really liked it! We watched Total Recall and the picture was great. 
I feel bad because my stomach is still off and I am
just so tired. Usually I'm the one who wants it. And we won't see each other until
Sunday now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

how about some hand cuffs and a couple of those sex coupon books?


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Dad&Hubby said:


> There are a few things here.
> 
> 1. We need to know what your husband likes to do for fun and or puttering around the house.
> 
> 2. Are you too very "sexual". Wrap a thong and a stick of chapstick. Make sure he opens it in a way that's safe. And give him wink. I think you get what a thong with chapstick would be used for


:scratchhead: Ok I must be real dense because I cannot for the life of me think what you would do with a thong and Chapstick. I cannot think of how you would use Chapstick in any sex act. Can't imagine it would make a good lube. I am always up for something new, help me out here.


----------

